# Advertising On Angie's List



## Charles (Apr 1, 2014)

I wanted to find out from other contractors if they feel they are treated fairly by Angie's List in regards to the web ads. I would like some feedback on whether they feel they are over paying for their advertising or paying a fair amount. Any feedback would be appreciated!

Charles


----------



## Max00 (Mar 26, 2014)

I have advertised on Angie's List...I am OK with its amount...


----------



## mastersconstruction (Apr 16, 2014)

Seems to me to be an ok deal as long as you have at least 5 customer reviews and a rating of A. If you have less than 5 reviews then you get pushed to the bottom of the featured listings.


----------



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

Angies List can be a good ad on to the marketing program if you can't get enough business without it. There are less expensive ways to go but once you have exhausted them I have found Angies List to have a good return on the investment.

One of the most fruitful areas to increase business is by having a great web site that converts customers. No sense getting leads from Angies List if you can't convert them on your web site. My site seems to do pretty well. You are welcome to look at it here


----------



## Affordable Roofing FL (May 16, 2014)

We don't advertise on it but we get referrals from it. Homeowners write good things and then others contact us. We have never even looked into advertising on it we just let our reputation do the work for us. Maybe we should go check it out but we can see on our stats from our website we get referrals from Angies list. Hope that helps.

John- 
www.AffordableRoofingFL.com


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

angies list is a joke. it promotes unlicensed people. airserv is a good example, they are unlicensed people that work on home ac and heating, there website states they are licensed and money back guarantee, not so, unless you consider a business license a real license. and as for a money back guarantee, well seiing as the only way you can talk to some one is to put in your zip code, which only lets you contact the same idiots that messed up your system in the first place, well that says it all. and angies list lets them on there. there have been people that have placed themselves on there then gave themselves great reviews, then told everyone how easy that ws to do, fake reviews. they are just another company that does anything to get money.


----------



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

> angies list is a joke. it promotes unlicensed people.


You are right. I have seen it first hand. I tried to have someone removed for the same issue and Angies List just ignored it. However, consumers don't know that and they still use it. That means it can be a good source of business....but be careful. As I said, it can be expensive.

Jesse
www.eliteroofingremodel.com


----------



## Maxon100 (Feb 11, 2015)

I just signed our company up for Angie's List but I haven't paid for any advertising yet. I'm not even sure if my ad shows because you have to pay a membership fee just to look through the list of contractors. After reading some of the other comments though I probably won't pay for advertising.

http://stormproofroofing.org/


----------



## Severe Weather Roofing (Nov 5, 2015)

I wouldn't advertise on AngiesList until you get at least 5 to 10 reviews. People go to angieslist to look at reviews. Same goes for yelp.


----------



## EugeneS (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm cautious of these sites like Angie's list because they do work off of money. I was recently told that Yelp actually will show your bad reviews if you pay them and then stop paying them for an optimal spot on their site. My goal is to stay away from these types of sites and rely on my social presence, organic flow and/or ads that I pay for. I find running my own ads is way more effective than Angie's list who shares leads with everyone in my area.


----------



## EugeneS (Dec 13, 2015)

I've seen people get pushed who had more than 5 reviews. It's all in what you pay. 

-Eugene
www.pittsburghroofing.org


----------



## davidm (Feb 3, 2016)

EugeneS said:


> I'm cautious of these sites like Angie's list because they do work off of money. I was recently told that Yelp actually will show your bad reviews if you pay them and then stop paying them for an optimal spot on their site. My goal is to stay away from these types of sites and rely on my social presence, organic flow and/or ads that I pay for. I find running my own ads is way more effective than Angie's list who shares leads with everyone in my area.


Me too. Social, Organic & PPC are still effective and you can get great ROI.

Aproach online marketing in a long term, and focus on building a brand (be a go to roofer in your area)

www.ah-contractinggroup.com


----------

